# DTM & NSPCC Donations



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'd like to say a big thank you to those involved for getting the excellent weekend VIP tickets.

ABT UK really pushed the boat out with a great hospitality suite, gorgeous reception girls ;D and a brilliant grandstand by the pit entrance. I had a very brief chat with Tony Hilton on Sunday afternoon, thanking him personally for the weekend, before he had to dash off for a TV interview!

Loads of pictures will be on my website soon, including the self distruction ABT TT.

I mentioned to the guests I invited about donating to the NSPCC and they were all in favour. Do I send a cheque directly or via the TTOC?

Thanks

SBJ


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Glad you had a good time Simon, in the end I couldn't make it 

I am still collecting donations and have almost another Â£100 to send to the NSPCC, so feel free to send a cheque to TTOC and I will add it to the next cheque I send to NSPCC.

Thanks

Graeme


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

We also had a great time - what terrific racing and a marvellous view from the grandstand! After a few laps some of the TTs, with panels missing and one with the door held on by gaffer tape didn't look too much like the design icons we all know and love!

Abt are continuing to push the boat out: I've had an invitation from my Audi dealer to an Abt 'event' this weekend where the 2002 DTM winner will be on display, along with a range of Abt accessories.

Hmm, I wonder how daft a splitter would look on my A3. Very, I should think!! ;D


----------

